# 2008 CCA Banquet & Auction, Thursday 17 April 6pm-10pm



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Pensacola Chapter, Coastal Conservation Association is pleased toannounce our 2008 Banquet & Auction.

Mustin Beach O'Club aboard NAS Pensacola, 2-hour open bar, dinner, raffle items, silent and live auctions. Auction items include rods, reels, tackle, fishing & hunting trips and much more! Tickets available in advance and at the door. $75 per person, $140 per couple.

For more information call: Stuart Brown 206-4257 or Chris Wachtel 982-2995 :toast


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

My phone# is actually 206-2449. I hope to see some of you there. Will be a great time. SHB


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

BTT


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Remember tickets are available at the door. $75 for singles and $140 for couples. 

Thanks, SHB


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

:toast:bump


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanksto all those that attended. We had a great time and I hope those that came did too. We raised some money for a good cause. I look forward to next year. SHB


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Stuart for a great time, I hope I did my part for the fundraiser!!


----------

